# clean and shiny want to know -



## WHIZZER

Wash Media Monday. From Chennile Wash Mitts to Korean Microfiber and Lambs Wool, we offer a variety of options that suit your personal preference.
So what do you prefer? Are you a wash mitt wearer or a wash mitt holder? do you prefer pads? Lambs wool or Microfiber? Or the classic sponge "dog bone" shape microfiber? Or have you joined the Chenille Hype?
Let us know in the comments below!









#detailing #detailersofinstagram #carcare #autodetailing #detailingworld #paintcorrection #paintprotection #carwash #cardetailing #chemicalguys #detailer #valeting #ceramicpro #rupes #coating #detailingaddicts #detailingdoneright #snowfoam #mobiledetailing #detailed #cleancar #carpro #meguiars #detail #wash #polishing #ceramiccoating #detailingboost


----------



## RS3

Small to medium sized microfiber wash pad with my current favourite being the Rag Co. Cyclone (small).


----------



## Alan W

RS3 said:


> Small to medium sized microfiber wash pad with my current favourite being the Rag Co. Cyclone (small).


Another vote here for the smaller of the two Cyclones wash pads. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## muzzer

Dooka Washpad for both bodywork and wheel


----------



## HEADPHONES

I like noodle mitts and use them as a pad for bodywork.
However I wear my wheel mitt as it protects hands from cuts and grazes from the brake disc when doing barrels.


----------



## St Evelyn

Noodle mitt, but held rather than worn.


----------



## pt1

Noodle mitt on the hand 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Prefer mitts, but hold them like a pad - so I suppose my ideal would be a thin to medium pad...


----------



## AndyQash

Gyeon Smoothie for me, it's a great fit for my size hand.

Also, I like the make up of the Incredimitt but, it's just too big on the hand so when I trust myself not to drop it I use it as a pad.


----------



## bellguy

Microfibre mitt held mainly but occasionally worn


----------



## Derek Mc

I use a chenille mit on the horizontal surfaces and the upper doors, I use a Korean Microfibre on door bottom,s bumpers etc.,


----------



## cossiecol

Dooka Pad for me with a mitt for the wheels.


----------

